# Names Thinking Ahead



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

I Know I wont have Bear forever but I love GSDs and I do plan on getting another one, and im thinking about getting another while bear is still around so i was wondering if anyone had name suggestions

when i do get another one itll probably be a boy but thats still up in the air so there are boy and girl names on the poll


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get a book and start writing down names. don't tell
any of the other members, Loki is a great name.


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

cool thanks


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I voted Anubis  I love that name.

But if you go to the site in my signature, there's a crapload of male and female names.  It might help give ya more ideas if you're interested lol


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, I think you can tell them I am a rather large fan of Anubis  LOL But some great choices there, Anubis and Mars are both names I've greatly considered.

I'm kind of thinking Zombie for my next pup? He's going to be a black sable DDR


----------

